# Messing Around With My Dog



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Cute dog but I would never teach it to snatch food out of my hands.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ohhh noo kelly is a very intelligent obeient dog.... like said in the title it was just a little treat


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Does she do tricks??? Take a video of that


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dontknow why she was hesitant today ... i guess it was the camera but here ya go


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

LMAO all I see are two glowing eyes. She is a cutie though.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

AWWW!..so cute!...Kelly is a gorgeous boston terrier and very obedient dog!...She rocks like a FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH concert!!...


----------

